# Magazines



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

My wife took me shooting today. As I was gathering stuff up to go, it surprised me how many different mags I have. I'm going to count them and if the damn camera will work one more time I'll take a pic of the pile. 

How many do YOU have?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

6 fullsize USP 9mm.
4 compact USP 9mm
6 Glock 17 9mm (for my Glock 34)
2 P99 compact 9mm mags
5 fullsize SW99/P99 9mm mags (also works in the compact P99)

23 total. (for 5 guns)


----------



## blackice (May 11, 2006)

9 - HK - USPc .40
2 - HK - P2000sk .40 
_(Actually... I have 11 for the P2Ksk.... the compacts fit the P2Ksk!!!) 
This is one of the reason I purchased the P2Ksk.... I can carry both and carry the shared 2 mag backup for both!!!!_
3 - FN - FiveseveN
4 - HK - MK23


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I can't get the camera to work, so here's the list.

24 Wilson 47D's
15 Beretta 40 cal (11 round)
12 Beretta 9mm (15 round)
10 50AE 
3 Dryse 32 auto
15 Ruger MKII
9 Glock 23 (13 round)
5 HK P9S 

I that's it for the handguns.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

4 Beretta 92fs 9mm
3 Springfield 1911 .45
2 HK USP Tactical .45 (I will be getting two more this month)
6 AK47 7.62X39


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Things have changed - now I have:

4 Compact USP 9mm
6 Glock 17 9mm (for my Glock 34)
2 P99 compact 9mm mags
8 fullsize SW99/P99 9mm mags (also works in the compact P99)


----------



## Whittey (May 8, 2006)

5 - XD40 12rnd
2 - XD45ACP 13rnd
5 - Ruger MkIII 22/45

5 - Hipoint 995 carbine 
2 - HKS 587A 7rnd speed loader 


-=Whittey=-


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*20+*

had to quit, ran out of toes and fingers 

RJ


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I got a big stack in the bathroom! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

Let me see...1...,2........3.....


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

Waaaaayyyy too many.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

5 right now for my XD.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Why do you guys have so many magazines per gun? I have three for my XD9 and two for my XD45. One of each magazine stays loaded with home defense ammo. At the range, I bring two for my XD9 and one for my XD45. The gun gets too hot if I shoot magazine after magazine. The time I spend loading magazines gives the gun a bit of time to cool off.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've never really had heat issues w/ my guns before (I just don't touch the muzzle area or front of the slide - which I don't really do anyway, so I don't really notice the heat).

I like to have at least 6 mags per gun. It's nice to show up at the range w/ all of them already loaded - maybe around 100 rounds. So, I only have to reload 1x (all of them) again. It's nice.

Plus, having lived thru those years where mags over 10 rounds were going for high dollar values (I sold a 17 round glock mag for $100 - and I kept the other one I had) - I wanna have enough in case that ever happens again.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

As I approach 200 rounds at the range, even the trigger gets hot too. Hot enough to where I find myself just barely touching it while focusing on my sight picture. That's hot. 

If I had 10 loaded magazines laid out in front of me and I just shot mag after mag, the gun would be smoking!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Is that w/ an XD?

I've never had that problem before on any of my guns. Strange... I shoot 200 rounds max thru a gun, usually.

I crank thru those suckers


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Yes, XD9 and XD45. I'll usually shoot 10 rounds per magazine, two magazines back to back. Maybe 1-3 seconds between shots. Then I'll load both magazines using a speed loader. So I'm usually shooting another two magazines in about a minute or two. If I keep that pace for 200 rounds, the slide gets too hot to touch and the trigger gets pretty warm too. If I alternate between my 9 and my 45, there's more time to cool off between salvos, which goes back to me not needing 10 loaded magazines in front of me.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U are supposed to fry some bacon on that sucker, dude!


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I finially did a survey of my gun room.

25+ AR-15 mags
15 Full size 1911
9 Officer size 1911
6 S&W 6906
5 Colt Mustang
4 Ruger Mini 14 (Weird I don't even own one anymore)
5 Ruger 10-22
4 HK USPc .45 (2 more on the way)


----------

